# MAG10 BANNED



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sad news guys .. the FDA has banned MAG10 :guns:

Biotest will not be selling it anymore, once we have sold our current stock we can't obtain any more. Ever.

And so another great product is removed from our shelves.

We have a very limited supply left, first come first served.

L


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Bah

That was good stuff. Gained well on that years back!

Dont they relise these little changed are gonna force people onto AAS?

Silly people

Paul


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

what's the reasoning behind that then, i thought it didn't aromatize and you didn't need any pct???


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Bastards... we'd better stock up while we can! First I've heard of it. I'm sure I'll get a note from our suppliers soon enough.

Surely if they ban mag 10 they have to ban all prohormones - certainly all 4ad based prohormones.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

aye, seems daft, as surely its going to push people towards AAS instead?!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Exactly - all it does is feed the black market and ulitmately the pharmaceutical companies.

Lorian, where did you hear about mag 10 being banned from? Its the first I've heard of it, and I've not been able to find any information about it.

Knowing Biotest they are bound to come back with a similar product. Anyone ever tried biotest androsol (the 4ad spray)? That was the best prohormone I ever tried. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by powerU
> 
> *what's the reasoning behind that then, i thought it didn't aromatize and you didn't need any pct??? *


You're right, it doesn't aromatize and you don't need pct.

It's banned because the powers that be are ignorant and want to control your life. Now, come over here and stand in this little box and do what you are told.

All other hormonal supps are likely to die the same death in the near future.

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by silentbob
> 
> *Lorian, where did you hear about mag 10 being banned from? Its the first I've heard of it, and I've not been able to find any information about it. *


Only just this second found out myself mate - there's a post about it on the T-MAG forum, it's also been removed from their own online store and I have spoken with our supplier.

L


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

From Chris Shugart, Biotest T Mag Forum



> In my last thread I said that something was going to happen on Monday. It did. MAG-10 was removed from our online store.
> 
> Is it sold out? Not yet, but quantities are definitely limited. And when they're gone MAG-10 is gone forever. Regardless of what happens with the FDA and the government, the era of MAG-10 is about to be over.


Sounds like they were taking it off the market anyway. They probably have something new up their sleeve. They are using it as a publicity stunt on their forum, as they took it off the store on monday but are bringing it back on friday with a huge promotion before it goes for good.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Biotest seem to have a very quick turnover of most of their major products anyway. Most brands have the same products for years on end, but Biotests whole line seems to change every year or so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

Hmm.....so basically all the stuff they ban is obviously good, hmm, I better get some  . Yeah, once they ban all the top stuff, people are gonna get frusfrated, and just go for AAS.


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Luckily i have a good source for all pro-hormones....damn i may have to get myself one of these supplements sites one of these days...............


----------



## Sportsup (Mar 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by silentbob
> 
> *Surely if they ban mag 10 they have to ban all prohormones - certainly all 4ad based prohormones. *


You might be interested in reading this article,

http://www.drugs.gov.uk/News/PressReleases/1057051456

especially this bit;

4-Androstene-3,17-dione, 19-Nor-4-Androstene-3,17-dione, 5-Androstene-3,17-diol, 19-Nor-5-Androstene-3,17-diol will become class C drugs

Note, it's on a UK Government website and dates back to July 2003! You'd been amazed how few people actually know about it. PH's didn't dissappear from UK supplements brands for no reason!

Sportsup

*http://www.sports-supplements.co.uk*


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah, our suppliers haven't been stocking 4ad, 19nor etc.. supps for a while now - thats why we dont sell any pure 4ad supplements or nor19 ourselves. Mag 10 and 1ad are still legal in the uk though - for now. Its the fda in the us who are currently voting on whether to ban 4ad etc.. or all prohormones. Seems unfair - people should have a right to free choice. These supplements have been used for years now. It'll only lead to more steroid use anyway - is that what they'd prefer?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I tried pro-hormones and did not see any results. I did a cycle of Deca and got 50 lbs on my bench after being stale for 3 years.

But that is just me and some guys get results and some not.


----------

